# Haven't Seen Any Seiko Quartz 7548s Posted So Here



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

is mine...1983 ...non modded with a nice soft patina on markers...these came in several versions...black dial and rarer orange dial.

Very accurate quartz watches and great grab-and-go ....Some think this model was the forerunner of the now SKX 007 series auto....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Thian

Here are three I had (non SQ dial)










C'mon Jase show us your 7548 

Derek


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Thian
> 
> Here are three I had (non SQ dial)
> 
> ...


Hi Derek,

Beauties!!!!!! sounds like you sold them off? You have to have at least one in your collection hahaha!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lovely example Thian, looks like it's really been looked after :thumbsup:

BTW Thian, Derek can't keep watches :tongue2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we used to have a guy called Dean who had some IIRC, wonder where he went :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No.....

Well, maybe soon, I had a nice anti reflective Sapphire crystal fitted to it this afternoon by 'Twickersdude' , very nice man who was a pleasure to meet, saw some of his work and was very impressed.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> No.....
> 
> Well, maybe soon, I had a nice anti reflective Sapphire crystal fitted to it this afternoon by 'Twickersdude' , very nice man who was a pleasure to meet, saw some of his work and was very impressed.....


he's a top bloke aint he jason


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> No.....
> 
> Well, maybe soon, I had a nice anti reflective Sapphire crystal fitted to it this afternoon by 'Twickersdude' , very nice man who was a pleasure to meet, saw some of his work and was very impressed.....


how is he jas ,i need to ring mike tomorrow and get back in the modding saddle-did you see my bullhead?

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hes fine Jase, I didnt see your Bullhead, I saw Shawns Yellow Soxa ( very nice! ) and loads of others that Ive seen on other forums 

It was great seeing them in the metal, almost made me want to get something modded


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Hes fine Jase, I didnt see your Bullhead, I saw Shawns Yellow Soxa ( very nice! ) and loads of others that Ive seen on other forums
> 
> It was great seeing them in the metal, almost made me want to get something modded


good hes had a tough time recently and was really down before xmas but seems to be ok ,ill ring him later. ive got a picture in my head of his workshop and bits of watches everywhere its cool.

jason.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

PhilM said:


> BTW Thian, Derek can't keep watches :tongue2:


   



jasonm said:


> No.....


Go on........... let Boris out........... :lol:

All the best

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, here is Boris 

Seiko 7548-7040 h34r:

Aftermarket insert and Saphire AR crystal


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

What, I didn't do it, no siree wasn't me, I was busy licking my balls at the time

The REAL Boris


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Ok, here is Boris
> 
> Seiko 7548-7040 h34r:
> 
> Aftermarket insert and Saphire AR crystal


Nice clean one, mate! Do you find those sapphire crystals give the dial a different look? I have one on my Orange Soxa, and it makes the dial appear slightly smaller due to the curvature of the crystal.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's mine got it in 1980 when in the Navy when I was on Guam I used it the whole 22 I was in the Navy I bought a few other's but they would just stop working with the type of work I was doing at the time then I got this Seiko and now I think it's 29 years old I did have it relumed and replaced the crystal and bezel ring the plastic part of it this watches took a beating and keep on ticking one watch that I will never sell.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

river rat said:


> Here's mine got it in 1980 when in the Navy when I was on Guam I used it the whole 22 I was in the Navy I bought a few other's but they would just stop working with the type of work I was doing at the time then I got this Seiko and now I think it's 29 years old I did have it relumed and replaced the crystal and bezel ring the plastic part of it this watches took a beating and keep on ticking one watch that I will never sell.


Very cool story, thanks! and yours is in great shape after 22 years! and ss bracelet! but is that aftermarket? The 7548s seem give that kind of great service to their owners....that is why i bought another used one!!!


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

When I bought it brand new it came with a rubber strap I got the bracelet off of Ebay I wanted to change the look of it used a rubber strap for years plus with the bracelet you don't have to replace the straps as often.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

river rat said:


> When I bought it brand new it came with a rubber strap I got the bracelet off of Ebay I wanted to change the look of it used a rubber strap for years plus with the bracelet you don't have to replace the straps as often.


I see.....I'm partial to the Maratac Milspecs for my smaller wrist..love them...


----------

